# Halloween Menu



## johnperkins899 (Oct 14, 2017)

Maybe it's a bit early, but maybe you can share your menu plans for Halloween?


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 14, 2017)

A burger out before the movie away from home...  

Ross


----------



## johnperkins899 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> A burger out before the movie away from home...
> 
> Ross



Where will you be?


----------



## letscook (Oct 14, 2017)

It just another normal day here


----------



## CraigC (Oct 14, 2017)

If it isn't a party (haven't had one since our daughter left home), just our regular menu items.


----------



## johnperkins899 (Oct 14, 2017)

CraigC said:


> If it isn't a party (haven't had one since our daughter left home), just our regular menu items.



Anyway, thank you for the link with beautiful Halloween cakes in the neighboring post)


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2017)

Halloween is our wedding anniversary and we've been invited to the home of some dear friends for a special dinner.  Don't know what's on the menu but since both of them are foodies there'll be no doubt it will be delicious..

When we get back home we'll have a piece of wedding cake for dessert.  I always order a 6-inch cake made just like our wedding cake as an anniversary treat.  The cake was awesomely good!!!!

That'll be our Halloween menu.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2017)

It has become sort of a tradition that my daughter, SIL and grandson come here for dinner and trick or treating.  We live in a condo and there are a lot of doorbells to ring in a short walk.  

It has also become traditional that we have American Chop Suey for dinner as everyone likes it, it's easy to make and keeps well.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 14, 2017)

johnperkins899 said:


> Where will you be?



We stay in town.. Just don't do the TorT thingy anymore..

Ross


----------



## johnperkins899 (Oct 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Halloween is our wedding anniversary and we've been invited to the home of some dear friends for a special dinner.  Don't know what's on the menu but since both of them are foodies there'll be no doubt it will be delicious..
> 
> When we get back home we'll have a piece of wedding cake for dessert.  I always order a 6-inch cake made just like our wedding cake as an anniversary treat.  The cake was awesomely good!!!!
> 
> That'll be our Halloween menu.



Hope it would be delicious!

That is a great idea about ordering the cake! I will show them the photo of best Halloween cakes, maybe they will do this for me.






Andy M. said:


> It has become sort of a tradition that my daughter, SIL and grandson come here for dinner and trick or treating.  We live in a condo and there are a lot of doorbells to ring in a short walk.
> 
> It has also become traditional that we have American Chop Suey for dinner as everyone likes it, it's easy to make and keeps well.




I live in a condo too, there is so much fun in the hall during the Halloween  so many kids and a lot of treats on the floor in the morning


----------

